# تفاصيل ممتازة جدا وهاااااااااااااامة فى fm200 details



## ahmedbayoumy (30 أبريل 2009)

تفاصيل ممتازة جدا وهاااااااااااااامة فى fm200 details ان شاء الله تعجبكم


----------



## الدكة (1 مايو 2009)

مشكور بارك الله فيك

جاري التحميل


----------



## المتكامل (1 مايو 2009)

مشكرو اخي الكريم على هذا الملف الرائع


----------



## اسكندر عمجة (1 مايو 2009)

الله يسلم ايديك أخي الموضوع رائع جدا و كنت بصراحة اعمل موضوع صغير جدا بس للfm200 و الغازات النظيفة المكافحة للحريق 
بس جهدك لقيتو أكبر 
أنا عم استخدم هذا الغاز في غرف الكهرباء و server & atm rooms لفاعليته العالية.
أشكرك


----------



## اسكندر عمجة (1 مايو 2009)

جاري التنزيل....
السلام عليكم


----------



## AtoZ (25 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا
موضوع رائع
ولكن اذا عندك مشاريع اوتوكاد لهذا النظام ارجوا رفعها


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (26 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا يا أخي . وشكرا


----------



## zanitty (26 مايو 2009)

الف شكر يا باشا و جزيت عنه خيرا


----------



## asd_84 (26 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

شكرا لك اخي ahmedbayoumy على هذه المشاركة الطيبة وده موضوع مهم وياريت تزود منه 

وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## هانى 2007 (27 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير على الملف ,


----------



## amr fathy (29 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خيــــــــــــــــــــر


----------



## ahmedasdasd (7 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وشكرااااااااااا


----------



## خالد العسيلي (8 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خير و بارك فيك


----------



## رعسشم (8 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## berd (24 سبتمبر 2009)

* جزاك الله خير و بارك فيك*


----------



## م.محمد على يوسف (6 يناير 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور


----------



## مهندس محمد كهرباء (6 يناير 2010)

شكرا جدااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (7 يناير 2010)

مشكور يا سيدي وجاري التحميل 
اتمني نفس امنية الاخوة : ان تدعمنا بمخططات فحتي الآن تاتينا جداول الكميات التي تحتوي على هذا النوع من مكافحات الحريق التي حلت محل غاز الهالون ، و رغم ان كفاءته ادني من الهالون الا انه اكثر امانا بالنسبة لطبقة الاوزون ، مبهمة بلا مخططات او حتي توصيف و لكن تتولي الشركة الموردة توفير هذه المعلومات و المخططات حال رسو العملية عليها 
و على كل انا بصدد تنفيذ مشروع تركيب و اعد ان وفق الله في كتابة العقد ان اضع كل التفاصيل رهن امر الزملاء
و فقكم الله


----------



## pora (7 يناير 2010)

بسلم عليك


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (8 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك جاري التحميل


----------



## أبوبلال محمد سلامه (9 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الملف


----------



## ميدوميدو2 (9 يناير 2010)

الف شكر يا بشمهندس:12:​


----------



## أبوبلال محمد سلامه (10 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك 
أخي اريد منك المعادلات اللازمة لحساب الfm200 ونظام الحريق الجاف إذا ممكن


----------



## مؤيد غازي (10 يناير 2010)

بوركت وجزاك الله كل خيــــــــــــــــــــر


----------



## كريم كمال بلال (11 يناير 2010)

في مكان في مصر بيدي دورات مكافحة الحريق


----------



## BASSAMEE (15 يناير 2010)

يعطيك العافيه على كل حال بس ماعم يفتح الملف عندي


----------



## مستريورك (15 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## hsfarid (15 يناير 2010)

*بارك الله فيك ياريت تفاصيل اكثر عن هذة الطريقة *​


----------



## khaled t m (12 مايو 2010)

ممتاز وبارك الله فيك على هذا الموضوع الرائع..
تقديري


----------



## aati badri (13 مايو 2010)

الشكر أجزله


----------



## aati badri (13 مايو 2010)

Co2&fm200


----------



## aati badri (13 مايو 2010)

قام الاخ الحبيب
م. محمد-ميكانيك(بالانجليزي)
بإضافات مهمة جدا والبرنامج في الرابط
في مداخلتي أعلاه
يمكنكم التفضل بالزيارة


----------



## amr fathy (14 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## هشام محمود حربى (19 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## creative eng (7 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا علي الملف


----------



## hamadalx (8 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## M.Ghareb (8 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا أخى الكريم


----------



## thaeribrahem (29 أبريل 2011)

مشكور يا استاذ ان شاء الله تعم الفائدة على الجميع


----------



## eng - mahmoud (29 أبريل 2011)

شكر لك اخى الكريم


----------



## عثمان عقل (15 سبتمبر 2011)

:77:


ahmedbayoumy قال:


> تفاصيل ممتازة جدا وهاااااااااااااامة فى fm200 details ان شاء الله تعجبكم


 

Thank you so much


----------



## محمد العطفي (24 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## أيهم الشامي (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله كل خير *​


----------



## ben_sala7 (28 مايو 2012)

Thanx


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (28 مايو 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عمران احمد (29 مايو 2012)

*جزاكم الله كل خير 

و الى الامام دائما*


----------



## فوزى ناصف (7 يونيو 2012)

شكرا لك على هذه المشاركه وارجو ان تكون مدخل مهم لى فى هذا المجال


----------



## eng/gladiator (7 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا و جارى التحميل


----------



## أشرف الطحلاوى (13 فبراير 2013)

الف الف شكر


----------



## nofal (18 فبراير 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا .


----------



## محمد العطفي (18 مارس 2013)

بارك الله فيك ​


----------



## حسام الحسني (20 مارس 2013)

لكم منا الشكر والتقدير


----------



## اية الله محمد (20 مارس 2013)

جزاكم الله كل الخير وبجد كنت بدور عليها كتير المعلومات دي


----------



## magdy saad (5 فبراير 2014)

اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم هذا الموقع اكثر من رائع ينتفع منه جميع المهندسين


----------



## علاء نادر (5 فبراير 2014)

مشكرو اخي الكريم على هذا الملف الرائع​


----------



## كمال عزت (6 فبراير 2014)

thanks


----------

